# LFTS 10/20



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Lots of hoofed squirrels this am. Spooked every deer in Jackson co. On my way in. Sry fellas.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Anyone have the RAP number?!?! I think we have ourselves a baiter!!!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 445049
> View attachment 445057
> 
> They are piling back through this new clover plot this morning.


Deer skull on the bird feeder and bow target in the yard...and still aren't scared And we think these animals are smart????


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

Despite my phone policy on stand. Light wind, heavy rain and a nice view, other than no deer from a tree in the EUP


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> View attachment 445065
> 
> Anyone have the RAP number?!?! I think we have ourselves a baiter!!!


HEY now I try to help out all wildlife and I keep trying to tell them deer it’s for the birds.

I actually have to hang them high or the deer will empty them fast.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Well if deer listened we’d all be tagged out on day #1 lol


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

View of this mornings stand choice. Had a single deer in the opening at legal light but couldn't tell what it was. Plan for this afternoon is to hunt a piece of public land I drove past yesterday at 6pm that had deer feeding within 50 yards of the road


----------



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

thegospelisgood said:


> Lots of hoofed squirrels this am. Spooked every deer in Jackson co. On my way in. Sry fellas.


So you’re the reason I haven’t seen anything this morning. Very quiet except for the chipmunks. Great view though SW Jackson county.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

How can a 24oz squirrel sound like a frikkin 2400lb Bull????

Scared the heck out of me....thought I was gonna be joining the sharted thread!!!!


----------



## SHHHET21 (Oct 1, 2018)

Inlaws just left waawhoo. Will be back in the tree at 3 today good luck everyone!


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Slow!!! Last cam check had a spike breeding a doe. I must have missed the rut.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Good day to hunt. (someone had to say it)


Gosh darn right.

_Also though,_ with this warm mid October beautiful fall morning it is a good day to...... make the 2 legged doe breakfast in bed and then a trip out Yate's Cider Mill.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

RMH said:


> Gosh darn right.
> 
> _Also though,_ with this warm mid October beautiful fall morning it is a good day to...... make the 2 legged doe breakfast in bed and than a trip out Yate's Cider Mill.


Hope you got more action than I am.


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

The squirrels and chipmunks have been nuts this morning. I did see a hawk swoop down on one so that was cool. .... I just had to put the phone down. It’s crazy how these deer can be so stealthy at times and tearing the woods a part the next. I’m in a swamp area with a lot of water. A couple deer are doing cannon balls with no care. I’m way back here though. I did have a little four point walk by. I’m so hungry for venison I wanted to let him have it. Lots of season left. Good times.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Bowhunt said:


> Slow!!! Last cam check had a spike breeding a doe. I must have missed the rut.


Once the yearlings start chasing it is basically over.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Bowhunt said:


> Hope you got more action than I am.


Rules were meant to be broken. So I took the day off from hunting ....good day for it!!!

Starting next week...........


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

RMH said:


> Gosh darn right.
> 
> _Also though,_ with this warm mid October beautiful fall morning it is a good day to...... make the 2 legged doe breakfast in bed and than a trip out Yate's Cider Mill.


I'm sitting next to her nodding as though I'm listening to what she's saying.


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

6 does and fawns...no boneheads in sight.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SHHHET21 (Oct 1, 2018)

FREEPOP said:


> I'm sitting next to her nodding as though I'm listening to what she's saying.


Make sure you stop nodding at the appropriate time....nodding is also a "yes" signal....potentially could rope you into something horrible!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

SHHHET21 said:


> Make sure you stop nodding at the appropriate time....nodding is also a "yes" signal....potentially could rope you into something horrible!


Yeah, like a trip to Yates. (someone had to say it)


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Monster button


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Super slow in Arenac county! No deer seen with 3 guys hunting this morning! I did see a coyote at around 8 am but couldn’t get a shot at him. . 





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Crappy pic. Had one napping in the swamp. Tall and wide. First big one to show his face.


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Nothing moving here today. Even the squirrels are Mia, but that ain't all bad


----------



## fishingninja1 (Nov 3, 2013)

I had 5 doe standing in my parking spot when I got to my spot which made for an interresting entrance and then another group of 5 doe walk past about an hour ago in Ogemaw county!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> View attachment 445065
> 
> Anyone have the RAP number?!?!


Try 1-900-LLCOOLJ


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone else seen small bucks starting to chase a little? Had a small buck grunting and chasing last night. Pushed some does in front of me, one stomped one too many times and tried smelling me. Shes heading to the butcher shop now!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Just got up spent all night sulking over Michigan game. Got into the 151 not mixed, straight. About halfway through started telling Bell what I thought about his drop on Twitter he kept deleting my tweets and blocking me, when fifth was done went to bed about 4. Never had Twitter account before but now have 18 accounts


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Spotted this on my way out. Gotta have some trash around the bases to shred that tree like that. Hopefully it's this guy.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I had two 4pts fighting the other night and a nice 3.5 yr old chasing a doe around the field for 30 minutes. Crappy screen shot from a video of the bucks at 150yds


Philhb42 said:


> Anyone else seen small bucks starting to chase a little? Had a small buck grunting and chasing last night. Pushed some does in front of me, one stomped one too many times and tried smelling me. Shes heading to the butcher shop now!


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

2 young bucks running does to my east for about an hour. That was it other then a tom turkey about took my hat off flying off his roost, lots of wind comes off those wings. Scared the crap out of both of us probably me more then him.


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

BucksandDucks said:


> Spotted this on my way out. Gotta have some trash around the bases to shred that tree like that. Hopefully it's this guy.
> View attachment 445153
> View attachment 445155


Very nice to have known deer of that quality in your huntzone , makes long sits a breeze


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Just got up spent all night sulking over Michigan game. Got into the 151 not mixed, straight. About halfway through started telling Bell what I thought about his drop on Twitter he kept deleting my tweets and blocking me, when fifth was done went to bed about 4. Never had Twitter account before but now have 18 accounts


Chinese man say Hory Shet. You might have a bit of a headache rolling today. Bet you'd see some big deer this afternoon. Aim for the center one.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Greenkingsalmon said:


> Very nice to have known deer of that quality in your huntzone , makes long sits a breeze


That it does


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Set till 11:00. Had umpteen does & fawns close enough this am. 1 freshman 6 or 7 point wandering through about 9am, that was it for horns. Taking nephew out near there this afternoon to try & get him on his 1st archery deer. Shoot straight & be safe all y'all


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

BucksandDucks said:


> Spotted this on my way out. Gotta have some trash around the bases to shred that tree like that. Hopefully it's this guy.
> View attachment 445153
> View attachment 445155


 I found a tree like that in 2007 mid Oct, found his scrape not far from it and set a stand in a depression entering the woods out of a corn field. Returned Nov 11th and had him on the ground at 8am. Good luck!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

riverman said:


> I found a tree like that in 2007 mid Oct, found his scrape not far from it and set a stand in a depression entering the woods out of a corn field. Returned Nov 11th and had him on the ground at 8am. Good luck!


That rub is on a fence row between corn and beans about 40 yards from where the row meets the woods, where the tree stand is. There's scrapes all up and down both sides of the fence row.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Hope you play your cards right and get a poke at him. I was absolutly dieing to sit that stand but waited until the perfect wind/morning. Had to walk almost a half mile crossrows threw a light rain and wet corn which sucked big time but that was the only entry I had and was glad I didn't have to do it again!


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

I heard grunts and had some sparring (audible, no visual) followed shortly by a phone call from the wife. Our 16 year old family mutt was having problems and might need to be put down, so down the tree I went.

Found a bloated tick that may have saved a bullet. Time will tell.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Bob Foster said:


> You could hear a pin drop this morning.
> View attachment 445035
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You need to PM flight he has some cedar shafts to give away.


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

TheLionsFan said:


> Man just had a BIG 8pt out of range. And of course he walks the opposite way of where I’m at. Tried to hit a doe grunt but he didn’t even bother looking my way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As frustrating as watching the Lions......


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Just got up spent all night sulking over Michigan game. Got into the 151 not mixed, straight. About halfway through started telling Bell what I thought about his drop on Twitter he kept deleting my tweets and blocking me, when fifth was done went to bed about 4. Never had Twitter account before but now have 18 accounts


You better get used to sulking over Michigan


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good luck to all hunting this evening. Decided to take my 7 yr old son squirrel hunting before making the 3 hour drive home from camp.









And he just shot his first squirrel!! 





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

dewy6068 said:


> Good luck to all hunting this evening. Decided to take my 7 yr old son squirrel hunting before making the 3 hour drive home from camp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to both of you!


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Congrats. I spent hours and hours hunting squirels when I was a boy. My mother got so sick of cooking squirrel all the time she made my father take away the rifle and he handed me a 22 pistol saying this should slow you down. My mother still cooked a lot of squirrel! I am so thankfull to have been raised on a farm, a father who knew guns, and a time when a ten year old could go to woods with a freaking pistol in his hand. Of course I drove the farm truck or tractor back to the woods also!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep up the good work with your son.


----------



## SHHHET21 (Oct 1, 2018)

Well back in the stand in lenawee good luck everyone! I love crunchy leaves. Should be able to hear them coming


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

riverman said:


> Congrats. I spent hours and hours hunting squirels when I was a boy. My mother got so sick of cooking squirrel all the time she made my father take away the rifle and he handed me a 22 pistol saying this should slow you down. My mother still cooked a lot of squirrel! I am so thankfull to have been raised on a farm, a father who knew guns, and a time when a ten year old could go to woods with a freaking pistol in his hand. Of course I drove the farm truck or tractor back to the woods also!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep up the good work with your son.


I used to do a lot of walking and we didn't have pistols, but my grandma used to cook a lot of squirrels and rabbits. I learned to prefer waterfowl hunting, she cleaned the ducks and geese when I got em. I always had to clean my own squirrels though. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

dewy6068 said:


> Good luck to all hunting this evening. Decided to take my 7 yr old son squirrel hunting before making the 3 hour drive home from camp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to your boy and good on you for taking him squirrel hunting, seems like people don't small game hunt like they used to..I know I don't 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Outdoor Bandit (Oct 10, 2019)

Swampdog467 said:


> seems like people don't small game hunt like they used to


Usually ends up being the case... lol


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Just settled in, 17' high, hang and hunt set up on the edge or 80 acres of uncut corn. Just sitting on two fence rows. Private land but I think he gives permission to lots of people..

Sure nice to be out, I haven't hunted any of my leases since the youth hunt.

About to have the first food I've had all day. Trying intermittent fasting to lose weight. Working so far down 20 lbs. I never want to be too fat to crawl up a tree!



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

A picture of my fathers High Standard that he carried when ever on a tractor working a field and the one he sent me to the woods with. Acurate as hell and still in the family, as is the rest of his amazing gun collection.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

On the ground tonight in a pop up I just put out. Expectations are low given the temperature and me just setting this up and brushing in, but who knows what’ll happen. Couple scrapes on this field and plenty of tracks, will take a doe if given the chance. Good luck all!


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

20 feet up, SE Jackson. Doe and fawn so far.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

FSet up on a peninsula in a pup up, thick bedding north, 6 month old clear cut out the side. First sit here


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

All setup on public close to where I saw some deer feeding yesterday. Got in and found a ladder stand in one of the few good trees for a climber. Setup 40 yards west of that stand. Hope they don't hunt tonight


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Back in the same tree I shot from last night. Kinda warm with a light nw breeze. Quiet so far


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Out behind the house tonight, had to watch the Lions first!!


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hang and hunt not too far from the house tonight, place looks tore up! Fingers crossed! Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

All settled in a half mile back on some Midland county public land. 5 fresh scrapes under two white oaks trees that are about 15 yards apart. Set up to shoot to both trees. Seen two small bucks last night at the same set. Giving it one last sit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

my view for the evening. Wind is more N than I expected.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Sitting at home tonight looking for a doe or two. I just have one question - can you die from a smashed thumbnail? Cuz mine is killing me after taking a blow from my hammer today doing some fence work!


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Got home from our property in Arenac County and it was such a nice afternoon I decided to give the public land by the house a shot tonight. Haven’t seen much out here this season so I’m hoping for a little bit of luck tonight!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Just had my hunt busted by the dam Dnr, checking me. Ruined my whole dam sit. I pulled the blind, won’t be back! Who waits till 5 o’clock to do a check. First time being checked in 20 years at the blind. He was lookin for bait piles. Just not right


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

John Hine said:


> Just had my hunt busted by the dam Dnr, checking me. Ruined my whole dam sit. I pulled the blind, won’t be back! Who waits till 5 o’clock to do a check. First time being checked in 20 years at the blind. He was lookin for bait piles. Just not right


That sucks


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Sitting at home tonight looking for a doe or two. I just have one question - can you die from a smashed thumbnail? Cuz mine is killing me after taking a blow from my hammer today doing some fence work!


What you need to do is heat up a needle with a lighter and poke a hole through the nail. It sounds horrible but the relief is immediate. As soon as the pressure is let off its better. Sometimes you have to do more than one hole.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bait is out


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

1st one in to the bait lol


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Worked like a charm, just needs 3 years


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

First sit for me since opening morning. Winds perfect for this stand. Beautiful evening in GT County.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Just shot a big doe. Hopefully an easy track, hit looked good. Loaded up and waiting for number 2.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Neighbors finally shut down the wood chipper. Now I just need some deer to start moving


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

BucksandDucks said:


> What you need to do is heat up a needle with a lighter and poke a hole through the nail. It sounds horrible but the relief is immediate. As soon as the pressure is let off its better. Sometimes you have to do more than one hole.


Small size paper clips works better. Don't have to worry about sticking yourself under the nail with the needle point. That ain't too pleasant either.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

He gets another pass. On a side note I saw a shooter 300 yds out


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> View attachment 445387


Congrats !


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

dewy6068 said:


> Good luck to all hunting this evening. Decided to take my 7 yr old son squirrel hunting before making the 3 hour drive home from camp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no better, or more fun, way to learn to deer hunt than to hunt squirrels.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Back home and hanging already. I love hunting at the house, first sit here tonight. Except there’s no big bucks. A doe/fawn factory though.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> View attachment 445427
> Back home and hanging already. I love hunting at the house, first sit here tonight. Except there’s no big bucks. A doe/fawn factory though.


There isn't any corn in that bucket, is there?


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Disappointing night, only a lone doe. Nothing even in the fields on the walk in


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Better than the tv









Sent from my LG-LS993 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hoytman5 said:


> The worst part is, I am right handed but left eye dominant. And to really screw things up, I shoot traditional archery right handed!


I'm the same way, do a lot of things left handed though. Funny part is my youngest daughter is the opposite, left handed, right eye dominant. She's also fairly ambidextrous

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Marty H said:


> Hunting new area in Ionia county tonight, 7:00pm rifle, not shotgun goes off to my field next to me, guy in camo walks out to dead deer ! Does that disabilities hunt include mental also ?


There are rifles that are legal in the southern zone. Maybe the guy was the helper to the person shooting


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Swampdog467 said:


> I'm the same way, do a lot of things left handed though. Funny part is my youngest daughter is the opposite, left handed, right eye dominant. She's also fairly ambidextrous
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yup, my son writes, eats and shoots bow left handed but plays hockey and throws right handed!


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

John Hine said:


> Just had my hunt busted by the dam Dnr, checking me. Ruined my whole dam sit. I pulled the blind, won’t be back! Who waits till 5 o’clock to do a check. First time being checked in 20 years at the blind. He was lookin for bait piles. Just not right


It's not right that he did his job? You still had about 2 hours of hunting left but gave up. While 5:00 may not be your optimal time it is better than the two idiots that came out at 6:30 to put up game cameras. While it is an inconvenience, I never let it bother me. Just like when firearm season rolls around, those up walking around push deer. You never know what may happen. Good luck to you this year.


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

Ken said:


> There are rifles that are legal in the southern zone. Maybe the guy was the helper to the person shooting


There was only one guy


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

PTPD2312 said:


> It's not right that he did his job? You still had about 2 hours of hunting left but gave up. While 5:00 may not be your optimal time it is better than the two idiots that came out at 6:30 to put up game cameras. While it is an inconvenience, I never let it bother me. Just like when firearm season rolls around, those up walking around push deer. You never know what may happen. Good luck to you this year.


Just frustration talkin, I’ll find another spot, no sweat


----------

